# "New" IH 444



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got in a little while ago with this 1969 IH 444.

http://www.bbhfarm.com/albums/Bluebird-Hill-Farm/abj.jpg

It'll take a little more cleaning and a few minor repairs and will shortly be in the hay meadows.

I got it to use, since my IH 254 and IH 140 are a little small for what needs to be done now.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the new addition! Looks like she is gonna clean up real nice. :thumbsup: Looks like the rubber is in fairly decent shape. Did it come with all of the sheet metal?


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

No, it actually doesn't have the two pieces of sheet metal on either side that fit under the hood metal. The grill and lights are also missing.

The ROPS is probably off of a 454, but at least it has a little bit of shade on the top! That's a good thing here in east Texas, where it can get pretty hot in the summer.

The right front tire is pretty new, but I'll need to replace the left front.

I'll have to put a new starter button on it too, Right now, I'm using a remote button hooked directly to the starter solenoid.

I got it with a Woods 5' mower, Woods tandem disc and a Rhino scraper blade. For the present time, I'll just use a 3 point spear to move hay with and maybe think about a loader later on.

I wonder why the picture wouldn't display with the img commands pointing to the url I posted?


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

We ended up putting a key ignition switch on it, since we needed an extra 12 volt source for the exciter voltage on the alternator. Replaced the left front tire with a "Made in USA" from Tractor Supply and a new alternator belt.

#1 son did a little test drive mowing and it sure looks like a better mowing machine than my 4WD Case/IH 254! The two wheel drive allows better steering and shorter turns.


----------

